# Looking for cheap, sturdy fencing ideas!



## mercurysmom (Feb 2, 2013)

I am rescuing a 100+ lb Sulcata. I have three others, but this will be my first adult. I'm extremely excited, but there is work to be done. My backyard is already secure, we have brick walls all around the perimeter. We plan to allow him to roam freely back there, but I have a vegetable garden that I need to block off. It's a large area, about the size and shape of a swimming pool. I'm hoping to figure out something practical, easy and possibly pretty to keep him out. If he was to get in, it wouldn't be the end of the world, so I can lean more towards practicality. Open to all of your awesome ideas!! Thanks.


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats on the coming shelled family member. Don't forget to post pics when you get him. You could look through the enclosure section of the forum. You might see ideas in there that will work for you. Good luck keeping him out


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2013)

cinder blocks, or use 2x 10 boards and brace them with posts or rebar or concrete foudation stakes...


----------



## saberfire06 (Feb 3, 2013)

How exciting congrats! Please post pictures when he arrives, I would love to see.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was thinking cinder blocks would work great. Easy to remove or change it up if needed.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 3, 2013)

Rule #1 = Donâ€™t go cheap â€¦â€¦
A tortoise that size will need a well built barrier. Donâ€™t fool yourself thinking stacking blocks /Bricks will do the trick . He will knock them down in a heart beatâ€¦..As others have mentioned 2x10 or 2x12 with 4x4 post ( mounted in cement footing) will build a strong fence line to protect your torts. Blocks will work but you will need to support them with *pounded in Rebar * or the real deal â€¦ footings , rebar ..and solid grout fill. 
Still another idea and depending on your available resources is railroad ties , lag bolted together with Simpson straps. These are excellent and will last many of years in all types of weather. Yet another idea and this one was brutal but a very cool outcome â€¦. A whole summer ( for me ) of collecting large cut off logs ( these were from a magnolia tree) and cutting â€œflat bottomsâ€ to each log â€¦then strapping together with Lags and Simpsons. The outcome was pleasant to the eye , very strong ( my veggie garden was behind the logs â€¦.. A Sullies Feast in a heart beat ) and will last many years. I also used this method to block off the pond area as well â€¦â€¦â€¦
Happy Building ! 















Behind the logs here is the pond.





Something like this is fine for my RFâ€™s as they have no where near the strength â€¦. But are good climbers â€¦.( a thing to remember for other buildersâ€¦.make sure itâ€™s tall enough )


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 3, 2013)

JD, thank you for reminding me why i don't want a sulcata.. 

To the OP, awesome you are doing a rescue! Looking forward to seeing what you decide to do!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great info JD. I learn something new everyday!!


----------



## mercurysmom (Feb 5, 2013)

JD, WOW! You're yard is gorgeous!!!! Can you come landscape mine?? Haha! Thanks for all the tips.
The garden is just weeds right now until April or so, so we have plenty of time to figure something out. Hopefully Tilt will help us clean it up in the meantime  all of those sound like huge projects... But that's the cost of having a Sully! 
We hope to bring him home this weekend, we're just working on the fine details of his move. I will definitely post a pic of him when I get him. I'm excited! 
Thanks everyone!


----------

